# Logiciel pour capture de message vidéo Skype



## wjc (1 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu un message vidéo sur skype. Je me suis rendu compte qu'on ne pouvait pas enregistrer les messages vidéos envoyés par skype sur son disque dur.

j'ai testé call recorder (version d'essai) et je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner, à priori il n'enregistre que les conversations mais pas les vidéos envoyés par message.

Pourriez vous m'indiquer comment procéder ? avec un plugin pour skype ? ou quel logiciel de capture vidéo gratuit me conseillez vous.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (1 Octobre 2013)

En screencast gratuit, il y a Jing.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> En screencast gratuit, il y a Jing.


 
ou lecteur Quicktime...


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Dans ce fil, il est question de Skype, logiciel de messagerie, donc un truc qui fonctionne avec des réseaux. Ou éventuellement de vidéo, à la rigueur, mais en tout cas pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", qui me semble le mieux adapté pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2013)

la seule manière de retrouver et enregistrer un message vidéo reçu (ou envoyé) via skype, c'est d'utiliser un logiciel de "lecture" des database, genre sqlite database browser

les vidéos sont en fait incorporées au fichier main.db du compte skype, et on le trouve là: 

_compte utilisateur_/bibliothèque/application support/skype/_nomducompteskype _

on peut aussi les trouver "online" sur le serveur de skype (l'url se trouve aussi dans la main.db)
faut aimer chipoter 

plus d'info sur le forum skype (c'est expliqué pour windows mais le principe est le même sur skype)


voilou


----------



## wjc (2 Octobre 2013)

Super !

Merci pour vos réponses je vais tester et revenir vers vous éventuellement

Bonne journée !


----------



## catleyeti (10 Septembre 2014)

Je déterre...

Les conseils donnés au dessus marchent encore, en Septembre 2014.

Seule blague : pour télécharger la vidéo, il m'a fallu un "downloader" dans le navigateur.
J'ai utilisé dTa OneClick, avec firefox.

Au fond, rien de très compliqué, juste plusieurs fichiers à télécharger pour la première fois.


----------

